# Very Easy-to-Play Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto



## mitchflorida

I always thought the Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto no. 1 is over-rated. The first few minutes even I could play on the piano! What do other people think?


----------



## Taneyev

Well, if Levant could play it, anybody can.


----------



## mitchflorida

At the beginning, he is merely playing chords. Even a beginner can do that.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

I don't know the work. Is this video supposed to be amusing?
Certainly the orchestral layout is funny - it is more suited to Stockhausen's _Trans _than to a Romantic warhorse.


----------



## Taneyev

Well, Levant as a pianist was a good comic actor.


----------



## mitchflorida

Oscar Levant is unrivaled in playing Gershwin's works. I just wish the sound quality of the recordings was better.


----------



## mitchflorida

Levant is probably best known for his rousing rendition of "That's Entertainment" with Fred Astaire and Cyd Charisse.


----------



## Taneyev

Cyd, the most extraordinary legs in cinema history. And a beautiful women, excelent dancer and good actress.


----------



## mitchflorida

This Cyd Charisse video speaks for itself.  Plus I love the music as well.


----------



## mmsbls

mitchflorida said:


> I always thought the Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto no. 1 is over-rated. The first few minutes even I could play on the piano! What do other people think?


I think the Tchaikovsky is one of the great piano concertos (of which there are many). I know some people feel that the concerto is not well orchestrated and does not have much overall structure. Those qualities do not seem to be why people adore many of Tchaikovsky's works. I don't think the fact that you can play some of it has much bearing on the quality or the "rating" of a piece of music.


----------



## kv466

It all depends on who is interpreting it:


----------

